# vote in bbbnet top 25 for november 24!!



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

alright guys, its time for our weekly site top 25. thanks to all those that voted in the first one. i encourage you to vote again in this one. remember, only the top 20 teams that you vote for receive points. please number your poll. it makes it easier for me to talley. i wanted to wait until all the games were over today before opening the voting. the final talleys will come out monday. 

here is my poll:

1. connecticut
2. duke
3. michigan state
4. kansas
5. kentucky
6. florida
7. arizona
8. wake forest
9. syracuse
10. missouri
11. saint joseph's
12. gonzaga
13. texas
14. dayton
15. stanford
16. oklahoma
17. wisconsin
18. illinois
19. north carolina
20. pittsburgh


honorable mentions, even though they won't be tallied:

21. marquette
22. notre dame
23. louisville
24. oregon
25. cincinnati


NOTES:

-dayton only received four points in the site's preseason poll, two of which were from me. they went into pepperdine, which is a tough team that will probably make the ncaa tournament and finish in the rpi top 50, and just cleaned house. they made the biggest jump in my poll from 19 to 14. i tend to think highly of teams that win on the road and vote them higher than the home pigeons that never leave their arenas ooc.

-uconn won both their games. i wasn't all that impressed, but that isn't a requirement. a win is a win and until they lose i'm keeping them at #1

-wake forest looked pretty impressive against memphis. i kept them in my top 10.

-and most importantly, my opinions really don't matter, but i still love to give them.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1. UConn
2. Kansas
3. Missouri
4. Duke
5. Michigan State
6. Arizona
7. North Carolina
8. Kentucky
9. Syracuse
10. Illinois
11. Florida
12. Texas
13. Oklahoma
14. Wisconsin
15. St. Josephs
16. Wake Forest
17. Notre Dame
18. Cincinnati
19. Marquette
20. Pittsburgh

21. N.C. State
22. Gonzaga
23. Stanford
24. Maryland
25. Oklahoma St.

Dang what a blowout for Illinois.. 94-66 :grinning:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. Duke
2. UCONN
3. Kansas
4. Michigan State
5. Florida
6. Texas
7. Kentucky
8. Missouri
9. Arizona
10. Gonzaga
11. Saint Joseph's
12. Syracuse
13. North Carolina
14. Wake Forest
15. Oklahoma
16. Illinois
17. Stanford
18. Cincinatti
19. Wisconsin
20. Pittsburgh

21. Oklahoma State
22. Marquette
23. Dayton 
24. Notre Dame
25. Xavier


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

After tonight's games I will make my selections.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Francis > Marbury


Hollis... Get real

Don't laugh... I'm going against the grain
1) UCONN
2) Kansas
3) Mizzou
4) Duke
5) Florida
6) Mich St.
7) Zona
8) Illini
9) Cuse
10) St. Joseph's
11) Texas
12) Kentucky
13) Oklahoma
14) NC
15) Stanford
16) Wake
17) Zaga
18) Natti
19) Wisconsin
20) Pitt

21) Dayton
22) Xavier
23) ND
24) Maryland
25) Okie St.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

1.UConn-Even thou i was thinking about putting Kansas as #1 because UConn hasnt impressed me one bit in any of the game they have played..But they are 3-0

2.Kansas-Look good to start the season off

3.Duke-Hasnt played a game yet

4.Michigan State-Kinda look like UConn did..

5.Kentucky-Look good the first game but i dont think it will last much longer..

6.Mizzouri-Same as duke

7.Arizona-Same

8.St.Joseph's-Surpised me by beating Zags..Team looks good

9.Syracuse

10.Texas

11.Wake Forest

12.Florida

13.Oklahoma

14.Marquette

15.Utah

16.Illinois

17.Pittsburgh

18.Louisville

19.North Carolina

20.Stanford

21.Gonzaga

22.Cincinnati

23.Xavier

24.Dayton

25.Oregon


----------



## ArizonaOwnsYA (Oct 27, 2003)

kansas looked good?

hmm i thought they were down in most of the first then started getting it together.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> kansas looked good?


Yip, they did. Considering the team spent the first part of the first half tweaking with lineups and set plays and then proceeded to go on a 26-4 run to close the half against a tourney-caliber team that won 21 games last year, yeah, they looked pretty good.

It doesn't hurt that David Padgett went for 13, 10 and 5 blocks in his first collegiate game.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 5.Kentucky-Look good the first game but i dont think it will last much longer..


Why won't it last? Obviously I'm far from expecting a perfect season, but UK isn't going to fall apart to the point where they'll look bad in every game at some point either. We have WAY too many experienced players for something like that to happen. How'd you see the game anyway? You either have to live in Kentucky or have signed up for the $80-90 'Extreme Access' thing on www.ukathletics.com. If you saw the game some other way, I'm curious to know how you did.  Overall, however, I think I agree with your list the most, except with Kansas at number 2 (I especially agree with what you said about UConn...but Ben Gordon and Emeka Okafor have been looking good every game so far).

1) UConn

2) Michigan State

3) Duke (won their first game tonight...didn't get to watch, but they won by 11...so I'm just going to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume they looked good)

4) Kansas

5) Texas

6) Kentucky

7) Arizona

8) Florida

9) Louisville

10) Illinois

11) Mizzou

12) St. Joseph's

13) Marquette

14) Utah

16) Oklahoma

17) Syracuse

18) North Carolina

19) Pittsburgh

20) Gonzaga

21) Cincinatti

22) Stanford

23) Notre Dame

24) Xavier

25) Oregon


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Duke trailed at halftime to Detroit and might have lost if it weren't for the free throw disparity. The Blue Devils couldn't keep up with Detroit's quickness, and once again they have no inside presence.

They're still good though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke didn't look good at all, but Detroit is no slouch when it comes to BBall. I will drop them in my poll a couple of places, but Coach K is going to have to play 2 big men at the same time. Either Ewing or Redick needs to come off the bench.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My New Top 25: 

1. Connecticut
2. Kansas
3. Florida
4. North Carolina
5. Duke
6. Arizona
7. Kentucky
8. Missouri
9. Syracuse
10. Wisconsin
-----------------------------------------------------------
11. Saint Joseph's
11. Texas
12. Illinois
13. Dayton
14. Stanford
15. Michigan State
16. Lousville
17. Wake Forest
18. Cincinnati
19. Pittsburgh
20. Marquette
-----------------------------------------------------------
21. Texas Tech
22. Gonzaga
23. Xavier
24. Michigan
25. Western Michigan


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. UConn
2. Kansas
3. Duke
4. Michigan State
5. Kentucky
6. Florida
7. St. Joseph's
8. Missouri
9. Arizona
10. Wake Forest
11. LSU
12. Gonzaga
13. Illinois
14. North Carolina
15. Oklahoma
16. Dayton
17. Stanford
18. Syracuse
19. Mississippi St.
20. Cincinatti

21. Pittsburgh
22. Arizona St.
23. Louisville 
24. Maryland
25. Auburn


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Duke
2. UConn
3. Florida
4. Arizona
5. Missouri
6. Syracuse
7. Kansas
8. Michigan St
9. Texas
10. North Carolina
11. St. Joseph's
12. Kentucky
13. Wake Forest
14. Wisconsin
15. Gonzaga
16. Pitt
17. Cincinnati
18. Illinois
19. Stanford
20. Utah
21. Dayton
22. Michigan
23. Notre Dame
24. Mississippi St
25. Louisville


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

NM, I am surprised you don't have Pitt in your top 25.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> NM, I am surprised you don't have Pitt in your top 25.


I was surprised he had UNC at #4.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> NM, I am surprised you don't have Pitt in your top 25.


Quite frankly, I just forgot about the Panthers. I must be getting old.  But I am going to edit my list now. 

I also watched UNC tonight and Roy Williams will really have them flying all over the court. They looked damn good. I dropped Duke because they came out flat. I try to be as fair as possible, because there was no excuse for Duke shooting less than 25% in the 1st half against Detroit at *home*.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, I just forgot about the Panthers. But I am going to edit my list now.
> ...


I know Roy Williams is a great coach, no doubt. He'll take UNC a long way this year. Also Duke may have shot poorly but a W is a W and that's all that matters.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

1. Mississippi State
2. Florida
3. Arizona
4. U Conn
5. Missouri
6. Syracuse
7. Texas
8. Michigan St
9. Kansas
10. North Carolina
11. St. Joseph's
12. Kentucky
13. Wake Forest
14. Wisconsin
15. Pitt.
16. Gonzaga
17. Cincinnati
18. Illinois
19. Stanford
20. Utah
21. Notre Dame
22. Michigan
23. Dayton
24. Alabama
25. Louisville


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 1. Mississippi State
> 2. Florida
> 3. Arizona
> ...


perhaps the only person with mississippi state at #1 and no duke at all. 

just tell me one thing, if mississippi state loses, are you still going to vote them #1 every week??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> 
> 
> perhaps the only person with mississippi state at #1 and no duke at all.
> ...


Which means this homer stuff should be revoked. I wouldn't even include his poll, quite frankly.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

if he honestly thinks that mississippi state is the best team in the country, i'll go ahead and count it. (mainly because i've already added it in, but i can erase it). if they lose and he keeps doing it, i may have to ask the other voters what they think.

the only reason i say that is because i'm the only person that has dayton and wake forest as high as i do.

having said that, i did offer up some notes on my bracket to explain some of my picks. an explanation or insight as to why mississippi state is #1 other than that they are obviously his favorite team would be nice.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I would say axe that poll. Mississippi State at #1 is pretty absurd, and it's the only team the guy ever posts about.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 10. North Carolina
> 11. St. Joseph's
> ...


Hmmm.... something looks familiar

Everything the same except
Pitt and Gonzaga are reversed.
Notre Dame and Dayton are reversed.
And of course he has replaced Miss St. with Alabama, so he can place Miss St at #1.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

1. UCONN
2. Kansas
3. Arizona
4. North Carolina
5. Florida
6. Duke
7. Texas
8. Kentucky
9. Missouri
10. Syracuse
11. Illinois
12. St. Joe's
13. Michigan St.
14. Stanford
15. Louisville
16. Wake Forest
17. Gonzaga
18. Cincinnati
19. Pittsburgh
20. Texas Tech
21. Maryland
22. Wisconsin
23. Marquette
24. Nevada
25. Oklahoma State

Texas Tech looked _very_ impressive the other night, and I liked what I saw with Nevada. Arizona can flat out go warp-speed all game with their athletes, and I think this can and will override their dearth of inside presence.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> if he honestly thinks that mississippi state is the best team in the country, i'll go ahead and count it. (mainly because i've already added it in, but i can erase it). if they lose and he keeps doing it, i may have to ask the other voters what they think.
> 
> the only reason i say that is because i'm the only person that has dayton and wake forest as high as i do.
> ...


I agree with blabla. Forget that poll. He's been a homer on anything that's opinionated. If you need evidence, check the SEC board. SEC MVP? Timmy Bowers. SEC Champions? Mississippi State. Best team in the SEC? Mississippi State. National champions? Mississippi State (he seriously said that. Check the thread here). Plus, I think it's just ridiculous to actually think Mississippi State is the best team in the nation, especially at this point in the season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with blabla. Forget that poll. He's been a homer on anything that's opinionated. If you need evidence, check the SEC board. SEC MVP? Timmy Bowers. SEC Champions? Mississippi State. Best team in the SEC? Mississippi State. National champions? Mississippi State (he seriously said that. Check the thread here). Plus, I think it's just ridiculous to actually think Mississippi State is the best team in the nation, especially at this point in the season.


:yes: :yes:


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

feel free to chime in anytime BrYaNBaIlEy06. until then i'm going to temporarily scratch the poll.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

My poll is what I want I think it should be.

U Conn is VERY overrated, they ain't bout' nothin.

If, Mississippi State continues to lose, then yes, they will drop in my top 25.

Mississippi State is a VERY underrated team, forget what ya'll say.



[strike]STAY OFF MY NUTS, COMPUTER NERDS!![/strike]

Please refer to my PM. Thanks---kansasalumn


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow, I'm convinced.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ good


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> My poll is what I want I think it should be.
> 
> U Conn is VERY overrated, they ain't bout' nothin.
> ...


UConn overrated? Isn't it a little early to tell? Emeka Okafor and Ben Gordon are a lot better than anyone on MSU, except maybe Lawrence Roberts. I understand MSU is underrated, I believe I posted that many times last season, but to put them at number one when they've only played one team all season is kind of ludicrous isn't it? You are, after all, the only person who put them THAT high.

Computer nerds? How so? If you're posting here, then can we call you a computer nerd too, even though I'm not and I heavily doubt newmessiah or xubrew are either.

P.S. God knows we didn't want to 'be on your nuts' in the first place.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ I wasn't directin that comment to you, it was directed to tha other 2.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> ^^ I wasn't directin that comment to you, it was directed to tha other 2.


I think all xubrew and newmessiah wanted to know (as well as me) was if you honestly thought MSU deserved to be that high, and if so, why?


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ I think they deserve to be that high, because I <<<<, think they are that good, I have an opinion, we ALL have an opinion, no reason to doubt it.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> ^^ I think they deserve to be that high, because I <<<<, think they are that good, I have an opinion, we ALL have an opinion, no reason to doubt it.


Well I know I understand that very well. I've been known to take a lot of crap for saying Kentucky is this and Kentucky is that. Maybe even when I'm talking about another team. But facts are what they're looking for. Everybody puts UConn that high because that team is full of All-Americans and soon-to-be-All-Americans. I understand fully that Timmy Bowers is a good player Lawrence Roberts is a great player and that MSU definitley has the potential to break into the top 10 in the actual polls as the season goes on, but why are they at number one so early in the season? Again, I haven't seen them play their only game, but I have seen UConn and a few other teams play. If I had seen MSU play, I'm sure I'd be able to form a more logical argument/form better questions as to why you think they should be number one.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bryan,

Why did you form that opinion? Can you at least offer a few sentences to back your position up? It's great to have an opinion, but opinions without substance, explanation and/or cognizance of why they were formed in the first place (ie, myopia, blind loyalty) aren't exactly valid opinions for an objective poll, IMO.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ it's just people don't know as much about MSU, they have been overlooked, I have seen them first hand, that is why I can say this.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

BTW: i've seen them play 2 Exhibition games against PRO teams, if that means anything to you


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

It doesn't mean anything to me or anyone else here if you can't explain why it supposedly means something to you.

Why, exactly, should they be number one? Virtually every top team plays pro/semi-pro teams in their exhibition games.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> It doesn't mean anything to me or anyone else here if you can't explain why it supposedly means something to you.
> 
> Why, exactly, should they be number one? Virtually every top team plays pro/semi-pro teams in their exhibition games.


i'm sorry.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

bryan i said that if you honestly thought mississippi state was #1 i'd count the poll. i wasn't picking on you. in all fairness i don't think anyone would have voted syracuse that high at this point last season either. if you honestly think they are the best team in the country than your poll is a go. it won't take me two minutes to re-add it.

where are kansasalum and truebluefan?? if you haven't voted and would like to make sure you get it in before tomorrow night.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ I HONESTLY do, but, if they lose, then they WILL drop, I wasn't tryin to pick on you either, I jus got a lil' heated.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

(1) Connecticut. The Clear #1 at this point, and it's not even close. Their 2nd team could probably compete in a major conference by the end of the year. 

(2) Duke. Fairly awful against Detroit, but Detroit isn't your run-of-the-mill cupcake, either. At the moment, who beats who isn't as important for me. 

(3) Missouri. There is a cloud over this program, despite the Tiger faithful that stare at the ground and say there isn't. Nonetheless, this team is stacked. I will be watching how much of an impact Jason Conley makes. 

(4) Arizona. Thin, but not so thin that assuming good health, this team could win a title. 

(5) Kansas. Simien and Langford dont' seem to be bothered by offseason injuries. 

(6) Michigan State. I don't care so much about the tough game, but the fact Paul Davis was the only MSU big man to do anything. They're not a top five team if Andreas, Rowley, and Naymick only play 28 combined minutes. 

(7) North Carolina. Felton going down was a sign of this team's vulnerability, but if healthy, this team will be in the top 10 all year. 

(8) Illinois. Could be the class of the Big Ten. Backcourt is scary, frontcourt is deep and talented. 

(9) Cincinatti. Looked good against a potentially tough Akron team. 

(10) Gonzaga. Loss to St. Joes doesn't change much for me. Turiaf was hurting. 

(11) Stanford. With Childress' return, this team could be the class of the Pac-10. Lots of weapons. 

(12) Texas. I'm a bit sceptical of this team's ability to beat tough competition, but there certainly is a lot of depth. 

(13) Pittsburgh. Underrated by a lot. Krauser is going to be the difference maker. Chris Taft looking good. 

(14) Wake Forest. Danelius getting hurt will hurt, but there are a lot of pieces here. 

(15) Kentucky. Tubby will keep them at or near the top of the conference, but this team doesn't have the talent it has in years past. 

(16) St Joe's. Beat Gonzaga, but the post players didn't look good. Despite Jameer and Delonte, this keeps the Hawks out of the top 10. 

(17) Florida. Overrated by everybody right now, to put it simply. Young, and not as talented as people seem to think. 

(18) Syracuse. Another team that's overrated to me. Boeheim will keep them near the top of the Big East, but I don't think they are top 10 this season. 

(19) Michigan. Incredibly athletic backcourt, deep frontcourt. 

(20) Texas Tech. Everbody should have known better, including myself. Bobby Knight's team always wins. 

(21) Wisconsin. Butch redshirting and Tucker's injury drops this team down a bit. 

(22) Arizona State. JC transfer Steve Moore lit it up, and could be the outside shooting presence that this team was supposed to be lacking. 

(23) Maryland. Way too inexperienced, but enough pieces to be a factor in the ACC. 

(24) Utah. Not as good as some on these boards claim. At least not right now. A nice mix of skill, athleticism, and size. 

(25) Dayton. Most experienced, most versatile team in the A-10.


----------



## budd1e_lee (Nov 19, 2003)

1. UCONN
2. Arizona
3. Michigan State
4. Kansas
5. Duke
6. Mizzou
7. Florida
8. UNC
9. Texas
10. Syracuse
11. St. Josephs
12. Kentucky
13. Illinois
14. Oklahoma
15. Cincy
16. Louisville
17. Wake
18. Gonzaga
19. Wisconsin
20. Pitt
21. Marquette
22. Stanford
23. Notre Dame
24. Oregon
25. Utah


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

1. Uconn - Haven't been impressed with them yet, but I gotta put them at 1 for the time being.
2. Kansas
3. Duke
4. North Carolina
5. Arizona
6. Mich. State
7. Florida
8. Kentucky
9. Texas
10. Illinois
11. St. Joseph's
12. Wisconsin
13. Cincinatti
14. Syracuse
15. Stanford
16. Dayton
17. Texas Tech
18. Louisville
19. Pittsburgh
20. Notre Dame
21. Wake Forest
22. Utah
23. Nevada
24. Miss. St.
25. Marquette


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> 
> 
> where are kansasalum and truebluefan?? if you haven't voted and would like to make sure you get it in before tomorrow night.


sorry, I've been very busy this weekend. 

1. Uconn
2. Kansas
3. Texas
4. Kentucky
5. Arizona
6. Mich. State
7. Florida
8. Duke
9. Texas
10. North Carolina
11. St. Joseph's
12. Wisconsin
13. Illinois
14. Syracuse
15. Stanford
16. Wake Forest
17. Cincy
18. Louisville
19. Pittsburgh
20. Notre Dame
21. Texas Tech
22. Utah
23. Nevada
24. Dayton
25. Marquette


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

1. Duke
2. Conneticut
3. Marquette
4. Kansas
5. Syracuse
6. Missouri
7. Arizona
8. Michigan St.
9. North Carolina
10. St. Josephs
11. Gonzaga
12. Texas
13. Wisconsin
14. Louisville
15. Oklahoma
16. Kentucky
17. Illinois
18. NC State
19. Cinncinatti
20. Wake Forest


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

thanks for voting everyone. the results will be up in a few minutes.


----------

